# This Stinks!



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have an older GS that cries when she lays, I might have to put her down this week. She is still fighting for her life, and she is so old:{


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Harmony :hugs:


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

:hugs: *I am sorry.*


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Sometimes the kindest thing is to let them go. I am sorry.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear...it's a very hard time..


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sorry. How old is she?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. that is the hardest decision there is w/ these wonderful dogs. No matter how long we have its never enough. My thoughts are w/ you.


----------

